
Coronavirus, lifestyle diseases and the Shadow Mean - XnoiVeX
https://mattiheino.com/2020/03/01/shadow-mean/
======
rwcarlsen
I don't think the costs of shutting things down are nearly as linear as the
author imagines. Just because they might be harder to measure than deaths
doesn't mean costs of paranoia-driven decisions are not also nonlinear.

